

On Willpower: "An opportunity cost model of subjective effort" - gwern
http://commonsenseatheism.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Kurzban-et-al-An-opportunity-cost-model-of-subjective-effort-and-task-performance-plus-responses.pdf

======
gwern
Discussion:
[http://lesswrong.com/r/discussion/lw/jan/kurzban_et_al_on_op...](http://lesswrong.com/r/discussion/lw/jan/kurzban_et_al_on_opportunity_cost_models_of/)

